# MCR BNR34 vs RE Amemiya FD



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a 45 Mb clip of this touge battle from Hot Version Vol.70. Anyone willing to host it? Shows that the GT-R, altought totally out of its element, can still keep up with these little nimble cars. GTR loses but its a good battle with Tsuchiya driving the MCR.

Anyone?

I have loads more clips coming up. How about M-Speed GTR around Tsukuba? :smokin: Or Kasama doing touge with his drift 400HP S15?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I can host it Dino... but it wont be the quickest download if a few people get on the case!!

email it over to skyline at matt-payne dot com


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

post that video!! i have the m-speed doing tsukba, and erm teh top secret, and mines, and another unknown one. They are all quite good.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Matt cheers for the offer. Have you got ftp I could use rather than e-mail? Just faster that way...


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

I would love to see those vids, but can't help with the hosting.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Dino, my mate has an FTP server I will ask him for hosting


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dino,

Get your **** on ICQ and let's discuss hosting - I'll sort you out with a fast download too.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Imagine having the admin censored!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Mate, he might just be in bed, its only freaks like me that are up at 5:45am on a national holiday Monday in Japan!


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

sorry to bump an old thread, but did we ever find a host? if not i can ask around on supraforums, there is usually someone there with some space and bandwidth to share.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I want this vid, good to see 2 awesome cars racing.

Ant.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have over 1 GB of cool clips. Was tired of seeing the same old sh1t on the net for years.

Just waiting for Cem to sort out the web space


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Cant wait. thanks Dino


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*rubbing hands together*

Can't wait - thank god I've got 12mbps ADSL (soon to upgrade to 100mbps  )


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Me too!

Parm


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well why don't you two guys host the stuff for Dino? We can 'share' them from your computers then


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

bittorrent is a good comunity tool, faster than any single host


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

are we gonna see this anytime soon!!

would love to add it to my collection!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

as I said I'm waiting for Cem to make space on the server. then members will be able to download


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Members, as in GTRoc members, not forum members? OK, someone wait till christmas time then stick it on Kazaa (when I'll be back in the UK and able to use Kazaa/bit torrent/winmx again. bloody proxy servers)


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> *rubbing hands together*
> 
> Can't wait - thank god I've got 12mbps ADSL (soon to upgrade to 100mbps  )



 From your house? How much does that cost? I'm shelling out $70 a month for 1.5 mbps and phone service!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

upto 100 mbps is around 5,000 yen/month (for the ADSL only) extra for the regular telephone service. Prices depend on service plan.

More info on the NTT site here


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

5000 yen = £25 = $45 for those who arent good at the old exchange rates


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah - I currently pay about 12 pounds/mth for 12mbps ADSl


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm on 56Mbs at around 1,700 Yen including the modem rental. I run 3 computers off a wireless network and they are all so damn fast


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dino - what provider are you with, Yahoo BB? That's pretty cheap!

I'm running 2 Win XP machines off a wireless network, both run pretty quick. My other 2 machines (win 98) refuse to work on the system for god only knows what reason


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't use the word wireless near me GRRRRR bloody wireless my ****


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah - wireless would be better termed as "hairless" because getting it to work involved tearing out large amounts of hair while swearing constantly...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> Yeah - wireless would be better termed as "hairless" because getting it to work involved tearing out large amounts of hair while swearing constantly...


Tell me about it, sat 2 inches from the wireless hub and it can't get a connection


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

kenan are you using other wireless devices such as cordless phones etc?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlueFin said:


> kenan are you using other wireless devices such as cordless phones etc?


There was one net to it but moved it away. Even sent the wireless card back but no joy. It was working then would totally drop the connection for no bleeding reason GRRRRR Am going to send the router back next week for a replacement. It's not even me, I'm using a cat5 cable it's for a laptop for some other muppet in the house


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Not sure if it's any help I've been using the NetGear DG834G and works with no hassle, although intially I had to change the channels to stop it interfering with my cordless phone and house alarm.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave I'm on NTT's Flets ADSL and my ISP is Asahi-netto Unfortunately I was told it would be pointless to go any fater as I have poor phone qualty in the house.

Wireless?? **** of ****, set it up in 10 minutes on the Macs and about 1 hour on the PC. PC works great as long as its about 3-4m away from the base station, if not it disconnects every 3 minutes. No idea why, but I heard it can happen.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlueFin said:


> Not sure if it's any help I've been using the NetGear DG834G and works with no hassle, although intially I had to change the channels to stop it interfering with my cordless phone and house alarm.


Looks like tha same one I got, default channel was 11 right ?? I'll wait till I recive the new one and will then get the hammer out  can you tell I work in IT


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

You guys are soooo lucky.. We get ripped off in the UK.

Gez


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

So where's the video clip?

Cya O!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> Dino - what provider are you with, Yahoo BB? That's pretty cheap!
> 
> I'm running 2 Win XP machines off a wireless network, both run pretty quick. My other 2 machines (win 98) refuse to work on the system for god only knows what reason


WTF?! I thought u were an English teacher? What do you need so much bandwidth for!?



hipogtr said:


> So where's the video clip?
> 
> Cya O!


Hai, video wa doko desu ka :smokin: (if u think thats bad u wana hear the Jinglish we speak round the dorms!)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

English teacher or not - one can never have enough bandwidth 

especially when one of the machines is used by my students who enjoy online games


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No news from Cem yet. Wont be long now hopefully.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Guys be a little patient as I am getting he file privately hahaahaha


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't know!  

Some of you foreign types do not know how to que.!    

I hope your well BBD and the weather out there is not getting you down.  
I take it I still can't interest you in a GTROC umbrella, I mean sun shade.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ftp is ready, just sorting details
remind me soon dino


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

cool


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I now have close to 1.5 Gb of cool movies. GTRs, Evos, RX7s, Silvia, Supras, WRX, NSX...circuit, time attack, battles, drag, illegal racing, drifting...

Got a really cool test of the STP Taisan BNR32 Gr.A drivned at Sugo by Tsuchiya. Also a DR30 Shilouette at Tsukuba and a race KPGC10 GT-R driven by Kurosawa...

Cool stuff people! If this won't make you become a member of the GTR OC then what will


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

1.5 Gigs of vids...can't wait!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

DCD said:


> ...If this won't make you become a member of the GTR OC then what will


Already in the process my good friend!  :smokin:


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

anything up yet guys?...i also cant wait to see some of this footage!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Soon


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent! You are a good man.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

i can have an ftp account up in 2 mins if i get a PM


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

Soon? I can't wait!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yea sorry...forgot about this...I'll sort it out ASAP


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

finally online!

Thanks Blowdog!

r-click & save as


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

8mins on a 600kbit (90 real KB's per sec)


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Dino & Cem.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Great clip


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Just tired it too, same issue (including with the Divx player).


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

works with quicktime if you convert it.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

ooookkkkkkkkaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy........350k/s and it took me about 2 mins somthing

but no joy in playing em

Divx dont work, WMA dont work......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ent


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yup - can't play it either.
Dino, stick to quicktime mate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I did everything with quick time pro. Mpeg 4  

Cem you should know thats all I use Try Video Lan Player (VLC), plays everything


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks for the clip DCD


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Good clip - even though I got no audio using VLC player!

But works fine on WinDVD player.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Played okay for me, but I have special codecs for watching Initial D 

Nice to see the best car wins 

...I'll get my coat...

Ant.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for getting it on the net guys,,,

I love those kinda racing. I am not surprised this is where they take the Skyline to be killed heheh ,,, I watched one against an AE86 and it beats the Skyline easily on that hill climb.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

ah ha! i used QT to play it....and its fineeeeee

soooo......what went wrong? i mean the Subaru....lol......

Ent


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Awesome video. Thanks alot guys! Keep em coming if theres any more.
Yes, the video works fine with Quick Time Player. 

Steve


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome clip Dino!!!
Thanks a lot for sharing and Cem for hosting.
The cornering speed of that RX7 is just unreal!!!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

??? where is the link to it?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great clip. Quick time played it for me, no problems.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Quick time worked for me too.

That RX is really nice!

Alex B


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

OK so what software do i need to watch this vid ????


----------



## Timpe (Oct 28, 2004)

Where i can download this vid?


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

Timpe said:


> Where i can download this vid?


look on the last page.


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

ok, two pages back now.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice vid, thanks guys.


----------

